# Highlighting



## Ian Zetec - S (Oct 2, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance, but I've seen the term "highlighting" mentioned once or twice when it comes to waxing or using an LSP.

Is this a technique used or am I talking rubbish?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

its when you put a thin layer of wax with your finger over the leading edges of panels on a car or where the light comes to a point on the panel, it helps make the edge look "sharper" 

I.e along the top half of a back 1/4 etc


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark, can you explain how this works better than say applying a complete new coat ?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I dont really know how it works better Bill, i guess the only way to think of it is that the leading edges etc would have 2 coats/layers whereas the rest only has 1, so they have that little bit more to them...Not the most high tech answer (rich knows all the Technical stuff better than me!) but all i know is that it works


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

And could you say what to highlight on a car that doesnt have defined lines?

As i'd like to try highlighting on the MX5 but it's all curves


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll go photoshop a pic of an MX-5 and show you where i'd highlight it mate, give me 5 mins


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> I'll go photoshop a pic of an MX-5 and show you where i'd highlight it mate, give me 5 mins


Good lad:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> I dont really know how it works better Bill, i guess the only way to think of it is that the leading edges etc would have 2 coats/layers whereas the rest only has 1, so they have that little bit more to them...Not the most high tech answer (rich knows all the Technical stuff better than me!) but all i know is that it works


Im guessing that it perhaps leaves a shinier line down the straight edge  


Alex L said:


> And could you say what to highlight on a car that doesnt have defined lines?
> 
> As i'd like to try highlighting on the MX5 but it's all curves


Alex presuming it can only be done on sharp edges not curves


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

I had a go at the weekend on my Leon.

CG's 50/50 along the swage line, the crease in the bonnet, around the wheel arch, and bumper lines.

It's hard to say if it made any noticable difference (to anyone elses eyes) as it could have been a placebo effect but it did look good :thumb: there was just that "something".


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Alex presuming it can only be done on sharp edges not curves


Thats what I was thinking, theres a raised bit on the bonnet that sort of has a sharp edge


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

cant really see how it works on sharp edges let alone curves ....


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Here you go, not the best straight lines but you get the idea lol










That help?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

doesnt have to just be sharp edges Bill, just anywhere the light hits the panel


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> Here you go, not the best straight lines but you get the idea lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Cheers buddy,

Something to try at the weekend.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

i'll try that with my carbon ,when the weather picks up :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

so basically you are adding an extra layer along those lines which leads to a shinier part thus enhancing the "edges" of light reflection


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice thread guys - was looking at some summer pics of the Clio earlier working out where the light catches, as it is mostly curves to.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

still ensure how it betters say adding a complete coat to say just the wings


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Alex L said:


> :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Cheers buddy,
> 
> Something to try at the weekend.


Alex let us know how you get on please mate, maybe I'll try it on my A3 if I can work out where


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Bill - what you're doing is adding an extra layer to edges which catch more light than a flat panel. By doing this, you highlight those edges and maybe add a little definition to the finished result :wave:


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

i know it sounds a daft question but

if you want to add 2 layers to your car you have to spit shine or the top layer will not sit on the bottom layer

so does this not have the same effect ie without a bit of qd you are just wiping the bottom layer

you got me all confused now:wall:


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

The qd is used so the solvents in wax on the 2 nd application dont remove the first layer:thumb:


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

yes but knowone has said you use qd when highlighting??


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

You dont use QD when highlighting.....


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

so in that case if highlighting makes a difference without using qd then
technically spit shining shuold not need qd

both technics are doing the same thing by putting one coat of wax on top of the other

or is the highlighting that slight that it dont need the qd??

is it that slight that its hardly noticable but pleasing to the eye??


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Christ.......who started this.....we'll all be out at the weekend having some highlights added ....if only I had some hair!


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Bill - what you're doing is adding an extra layer to edges which catch more light than a flat panel. By doing this, you highlight those edges and maybe add a little definition to the finished result :wave:


Effectively 'framing' the car? not like framing a picture, but say a good hair-style on a girl that 'frames' her face?


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have also done this a lot of late and it does imo make the perfect finishing touches to the car. What it also does is make you look at cars in a totally different way, you really start to notice even the faintest of lines in a cars body


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Somewhat sadly, I have thought long and hard about this issue, and the notion that I must be removing some of the first coat of wax with the second on the edges has also struck me. However, compared to the petrochemical solvents used in the majority of carnuaba waxes, I am not sure how aggressive the montan oil (refined tree sap) used in Zymol waxes is, so can't be sure how much stripping actually occurs. The general idea is that extra height on the wax surface on edges catches more light, thus sharpening the feature - a ubiquitous second coat would not have the same effect, it would only potentially add depth and wetness rather than catching more light. The bottom line though is that it works - when Clark and I first tried it we were sceptical until we buffed the fully cured wax off the edges... and then we stood back, looked at the result and laughed! Superb, as Simon says, it's a nice finishing touch for sure.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Jules said:


> Effectively 'framing' the car? not like framing a picture, but say a good hair-style on a girl that 'frames' her face?


No idea - I'm a detailer not a hairdresser  :lol:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Andy thats because you have no hair


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

This something i have done on the Calibra for a few years now top of bumpers and top of all four wings as they are the parts that really show off the gloss sometimes i'll just pop some AG EGP on these parts after a wash to give the car that just waxed look.


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

..top tip! I managed to get another coat of VW Concours today (just bonnet and back) - then tried some highlighting with some Natty's (which certainly looks wetter than the VW). I think the highlighting worked!....and as a bonus I get to use the Natty's up as I'm not sure I would use it all over again as it has such a short lifespan.

No pics I'm afraid as it started raining and I had to finish up.

BR :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone got any tips on highlighty my A3:










Want to give it a go but unsure exactly where to start? TIA.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

> Anyone got any tips on highlighty my A3:


 Always go for the rounded edges on mine so on yours would do the wheel arches as you can see them catching the light and would go all the way along the side of car above the swage line on mine its more curved so really looks good


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Gaza62. Is it just a fingers width of wax?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ahaydock said:


> Anyone got any tips on highlighty my A3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With my not too steady hand, heres where I reckon:


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

This HAS got to be an early April Fool right? 

I cannot believe you guys are talking about adding an extra layer of wax to certain areas of the car....

LMAO.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Fat Audi 80 said:


> This HAS got to be an early April Fool right?
> 
> I cannot believe you guys are talking about adding an extra layer of wax to certain areas of the car....
> 
> LMAO.


Its an accepted zymol tecnique and whilst I haven't tried it, if Rich and Clark say its good or adds something then I take that as read:thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I tried a few bits on the Clio on Friday night, wanted to see what difference it made but the car was dirty by the time I saw it in Daylight. Doh


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

thats the bits i would do!


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

oops didnt see alex's post!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Moddie said:


> oops didnt see alex's post!


You've got a much steadier hand than me and I hadn't even been drinking :lol:


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

pen tool in photoshop :lol:

im not that steady


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

> Thanks Gaza62. Is it just a fingers width of wax?


 I've never used wax as ive only just purchased my first tubs of wax its something ive done for a while never heard of highlighting more just a spruce up being lazy if you like on a nice evening when i had washed the car i would put some AG EGP on top part of wings top of bumpers areas that i knew would look good not a fingers worth would just polish these areas.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Alex and Moddie for the tips on my A3, will give that a go when I top up my wax in the next couple of weeks (if it stays dry long enough).

If I top up with my Colly 915 should I highlight with 915 or would my CG 50/50 be better?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

AFAIK it only works with paste waxes


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Clark said:


> AFAIK it only works with paste waxes


Thanks Clark, so Colly or 50/50 for highlighting then?


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

I tried this a few weeks ago out of curiousity and I was surprised I did actually notice a difference, will definitely be doing it for shows in future !


----------



## kendz (May 22, 2006)

Ok, what about this, to layer waxes it's recommended iirc to leave 24/48 hrs between coats due to the fact that adding a 2nd layer straight away will strip some of the previous layer. Could better results be achieved by performing the highlighting stage 24 hrs after applying the initial full coat?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fat Audi 80 said:


> This HAS got to be an early April Fool right?
> 
> I cannot believe you guys are talking about adding an extra layer of wax to certain areas of the car....
> 
> LMAO.


Glad someone else mentioned it and not me for a change :lol:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Glad someone else mentioned it and not me for a change :lol:


Nope, it works; no April Fool's gag. I have no idea why or how but if you leave a second layer of Concours on for a good 30 minutes plus and wipe off with a spritz of Field Glaze, it does sharpen the edges. Best to ask Zymol Europe to perhaps explain a bit better than I have


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Played about with it today using my Concours aswell and it does work well.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

told ya!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Made the neigbours look at me more funny than normal as I walked round the car painting on lines of wax in certain areas only though!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I tried it to, but not too sure.

Although I did try it on the cav, even with if Mike Phillips and L200 Steve tag teamed on it and used Zymol Solaris it would still look crap 

Going to give it another coat tomorrow to see.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

It does seem like a strange idea but i can see it working, i will have to try it on my car one day


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Alex L said:


> I tried it to, but not too sure.
> 
> Although I did try it on the cav, even with if Mike Phillips and L200 Steve tag teamed on it and used Zymol Solaris it would still look crap
> 
> Going to give it another coat tomorrow to see.


To be fair you're only gonna notice it on a car with decent prepped paintwork Alex


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Glad someone else mentioned it and not me for a change :lol:


Could it be the Placebo effect? 

To be fair I have NOT tried it, but to my mind I doubt very much you could tell the difference between a car that has one layer of wax and highlights and just two layers of wax.

However, I do as always stand to be corrected! :wave:

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> To be fair you're only gonna notice it on a car with decent prepped paintwork Alex


Cheeky bugger  

It's not that bad actually, it's just everything you cant see thats fubar'd


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Nope, it works; no April Fool's gag. I have no idea why or how but if you leave a second layer of Concours on for a good 30 minutes plus and wipe off with a spritz of Field Glaze, it does sharpen the edges. Best to ask Zymol Europe to perhaps explain a bit better than I have


thanks, at least you took the time to explain


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fat Audi 80 said:


> Could it be the Placebo effect?


Surely not???.. :driver:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Grizzle have you tried it?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

No hence why i thank'd andy for explaining a little. i have no interest in it what so ever.i PERSONALLY think its just a gimmick but hey "what do i now" eh.

Graham


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll deffo be giving this a go in a couple of weeks. Hopefully i'll be able to comment on whether it works


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

After openly "dissing" it, I am going to have to give it a try at some point. Perhaps I can post some before's and afters and you lot can try and guess which one has been highlighted!! 

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Would be really interested my self buddy as i'm ever sceptical my self but always willing to learn and study other ppl's ideas advice etc


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Would be really interested my self buddy as i'm ever sceptical my self but always willing to learn and study other ppl's ideas advice etc


I'm telling you it works.


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

I can see the theory on this, but having tried it on my car last weekend I did not notice anything different or a massive improvement.  

I used megs #16.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Having seen my car in the full sun yesterday my eyes were drawn to the parts I'd applied the wax too.

Not sure if it was because I knew where to look or because it had made a difference, but it did look shinier on the highlighted bits.


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Highlights*

Chaps,
If anyone is comming to Dorset this Sunday we can ask Craig to demonstrate this, he was the one who showed Richard and Clark, also it was something they used at Pebble beach concourse event.

JJB


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Zymol Europe said:


> Chaps,
> If anyone is comming to Dorset this Sunday we can ask Craig to demonstrate this, he was the one who showed Richard and Clark, also it was something they used at Pebble beach concourse event.
> 
> JJB


Good idea :thumb: I am hoping to pop along...

What time will it be going on until?



Clark said:


> its when you put a thin layer of wax with your finger over the leading edges of panels on a car or where the light comes to a point on the panel, it helps make the edge look "sharper"


Quick question: so you apply with your finger, but then do you buff off with an MF?


----------



## Z06-Goose (Dec 21, 2006)

Excellent thread guys. It sure enhances my detailing techniques. Just when you thought you knew everything, something like this comes up, and humbles you 
I've learned something new today. I'm looking forward to implement this technique on my next detail job! :buffer: 
Goose :thumb:


----------

